# Tucson Arizona - Greater Arizona Bicycle Assoc. Swap Meet Nov. 14th



## Schwinny (Oct 15, 2021)

This should be a pretty good one since people have been pent up buying a bunch of stuff on the internet they didn't need for the past year or so... 






						Events - Greater Arizona Bicycling Association, Inc.
					






					www.bikegaba.org


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 9, 2021)

Coming up this coming Sunday 7-1pm


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 9, 2021)

Will you take some pics for us? I grew up in Tucson...would be cool to see a swap there.


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 9, 2021)

I generally never do that but I'll try to remember.  👍


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Yep--pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 10, 2021)

I wish I saw this post sooner! I would have driven out for it!


----------



## sworley (Nov 10, 2021)

I used to go back around 2006-2008, would make the early morning drive down from Mesa/Gilbert. Many good deals had there, a lot - mostly - contemporary stuff. I miss going!


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 14, 2021)

Short highlights from today.
It was a steady open flow of people. I sold a bit and then replaced most of it.
I think the thing that struck me the most today was a feature I saw on a Specialized Bike. it was a handlebar mounted, thumb operated, automatic seat release.
So now you can conveniently change your seat height on the go.
or.....
You can do what the sales guy did and be cool balancing on the bike with the seat way down and then demonstrate the seat. It was a hammer seat to the jewels for that dude. That seat shot up so fast it made a noise doing it, and then.... SMACXK!!!. And now I can't stop giggling.
Does that make me bad?
I could go on and on about how ridiculous and funny it is to me, especially after seeing that.

My second favorite was the cupholder made into the frame. Thats PWI for me.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 14, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> I think the thing that struck me the most today was a feature I see on a Specialized Bike. it was a handlebar mounted, thumb operated, automatic seat release.
> So now you can conveniently change your seat height on the go.



Sounds like a seat dropper a most influential development in mtb. Most are hydraulic but older ones are spring like gravity dropper and can pop up to full height if triggered with saddle unloaded.


----------

